# ***Articles By IronMagazineForums Members***



## Gazhole (May 23, 2009)

Thought we should gather all these in one place, at least the ones that haven't been stickied in the Training Section yet. Rather than giving all of them their own sticky, all the articles written by well-respected and knowledgible members of this forum (and me, i guess) will be put into this mega-sticky thread.

So, on with the knowledge!


***

*Built:

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/94071-no-ghr-bench-no-problem.html

Daredevils are Shredded


*Cowpimp:*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/102746-biomechanically-based-exercise-selection.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/65122-guide-proper-warmup.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/60741-designing-training-routines-cowpimp.html


*Gazhole:

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/99622-work-smarter-importance-setting-goals.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/89059-butterfly-effect.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/89060-intense-techniques-stimulate-hypertrophy.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/86545-grip-training.html


*Gopro:*

Author Eric_Broser - Articles by Eric_Broser on Bodybuilding, Diet, Nutrition and Supplements

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/31408-power-rep-range-shock-basics.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/63945-p-rr-s-ii-advanced-techniques.html


*P-funk:

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/99639-learn-olympic-lifts.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/94826-recovery-regeneration-strength-athletes.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...aining-high-low-undulating-periodization.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/94133-trigger-point-101-a.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/91455-some-stuff-stretching-my-blog.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/85261-hypertrophy-rep-range.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/71417-core-training-progressions.html

Don't Let the Knees Pass The Toes & Other Squatting Myths

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/100286-developing-your-training-program.html


*WillBrink:

*Author Will_Brink - Articles by Will_Brink on Bodybuilding, Diet, Nutrition and Supplements

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/99839-why-your-workouts-suck.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/96369-why-you-aint-growing.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/94771-process-training-vs-end-point-training.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/83354-do-s-don-ts-basic-leg-press.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/93236-alternative-traditional-front-squats.html


*Witchblade:
*
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/80076-im-official-faq.html


***


If i've missed something you think should be in here, let me know and i'll edit it. Similarly, whenever a new article is posted that should be included here, i'll take care of that too.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2009)

This one:

Don't Let the Knees Pass The Toes & Other Squatting Myths


patrick


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2009)

Very cool! Updated!


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2009)

Also added the FAQ that Witchblade was doing.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2009)

*Built: *
Daredevils are Shredded


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2009)

*Will Brink:*
Articles by Will Brink


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2009)

*gopro:*
Articles by Eric Broser


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2009)

Sexcellent!


----------



## stew2k8 (Nov 2, 2009)

some nice articles there to read, should keep me busy for a few hours


----------



## JonPiven (Nov 6, 2009)

stew2k8 said:


> some nice articles there to read, should keep me busy for a few hours



for few days ;], I read one P-funk's i liked it alot thanks for sharing.


----------



## superyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Those articles are very helpful.


----------



## Chill (Mar 30, 2011)

Some decent stuff in here.


----------



## Nadar (May 26, 2011)

superyo said:


> Those articles are very helpful.


 
Yep.


----------



## Tomn (Jun 20, 2011)

informative articles, thanks


----------



## King. (Jun 21, 2011)

......


----------



## Brent87st (Oct 16, 2011)

"In the beginners mind there are many possibilities, in the experts there are few."
-Buddha's Little Instruction Book


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

great   thanks


----------



## grootfac (Feb 2, 2012)

cool


----------



## WeekendWarrior (May 8, 2013)

Good collection


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Very helpful and useful tools here


----------

